# Solved: OUTLOOK2007- How to move rules etc to another computer



## Ram4 (Aug 3, 2007)

I use Vista and outlook 2007.

I have same system on 3 different computers. I can copy mail, contacts to all there computers by copying *.pst file.

My problem is - how to copy
1) Rules
2) account settings etc

They must be saved somewhere - I can not find where. 

Hope to hear

Thanks


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *Ram4*

Export the Rules to an .rwz file, copy the .rwz file to the destination computer and Import the Rules into Outlook.

In Outlook:
Tools > Rules and Alerts > Options > Export Rules

This may help for account settings: http://www.techspot.com/vb/topic8927.html


----------



## Ram4 (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks. 

I just tested exporting rules and works. I'll try later this week importing.

I tried to run search to find the location of *.rwz but did not !!!!

URL for exporting account settings - it is mainly for older outlook and window version...

I guess thee is no easy way


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/outlook/HP030704951033.aspx?pid=CH063564671033


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Ram4 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I just tested exporting rules and works. I'll try later this week importing.
> 
> I tried to run search to find the location of *.rwz but did not !!!!


You have the ability to change the save location to the Desktop.


----------



## Ram4 (Aug 3, 2007)

Sorry, what I meant was that before exporting I tried to find the location so I need not export but just copy it.
Thanks again


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

The .rwz file does not exist until you Export it.


----------



## Ram4 (Aug 3, 2007)

thanks again ... 

If you find a simple way to transfer account settings, please let me know..

Thanks again


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Sorry, there may be third party software that will do that, otherwise, I don't know of an easier way than just recreating the accounts on each machine.


----------



## Ram4 (Aug 3, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Ram4 (Aug 3, 2007)

I just noticed that rules are kept with *.pst. That means if I copy pst to another computer, I do not have to export rules.

Beside accounts is there anythning which is not part of pst?

Thanks


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Ram4, did you even read the link I posted???


----------



## Ram4 (Aug 3, 2007)

Slurpee55 - Yes I did read... I did not find any specific refernce to outlook 2007 with vista.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Oh, my error - here is the link for 2007:
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/outlook/HP100967041033.aspx?pid=CH101032711033
The only difference is in step 7....


----------



## Ram4 (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks

Do you know - Is there any other "item" beside account setting which is not kept in pst file?

Thanks again


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Nope, but, well, I don't use Outlook either....


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

This site has more information on files that Outlook 2007 uses.
http://www.slipstick.com/config/backup2007.asp


----------



## Ram4 (Aug 3, 2007)

EAFiedler

Thanks a million. This what I was looking for.


----------

